# Do you run 3 rd party antivirus software? (WITH POLL)



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 26, 2015)

A simple question

please add substance to your answer if you have the time,

i know it has been done before but favourites and flavours come and go.

Im mulling over the myriad of choices and need a bit of help, thanks in anticipation.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 26, 2015)

currently running Malwarebytes and MSE


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm using windows defender/MSE with comodo firewall on my Win7/Win8.1/XP computers.
Never had a virus/malware in years, so I just leave it the way it is.


----------



## sttubs (Nov 26, 2015)

I use Avast Free & Malwarebytes Pro.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 26, 2015)

Ran Avast for years until they started causing popup message spam, constantly trying to tell me to try random tools and update out of date software. It stopped being anti-virus and started becoming an advertising platform. Now I recommend MSE and malwarebytes as standard, and if someone is so unreasonably against MSE, I recommend Avira.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 26, 2015)

i was using AVAST for all my rigs and friends build i did, i also had some pop up but no annoying one so far (running it in silent mode) at last it was not constantly trying to ask me to try random tools, just sometime offering me to upgrade to AVAST Pro (which is logical for a free user  )
tho on win 10 and 8.1 i give a try at Windows Defender for now ... so far so good, but i guess i have good internet behavior, one of my friend running Win 10 got some issues but he installed shady "booster" and "AWESOME offer!"  i guess i have to educate him on what to take and what not ...


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 26, 2015)

Kaspersky or Bitdefender free


----------



## RandomSadness (Nov 26, 2015)

I believe this thread applies to Windows. I have Defender disabled and only use Malwarebytes. I didn't have a virus/malware for years.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Nov 26, 2015)

Kaspersky IS or Bitdefender with Malwarebytes


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 26, 2015)

Default windows items (defender/mse) and proper browsing habits = virus free for years.

You should look up reviews of the ones you are considering using. There are dozens of roundups on the web and sure beats anecdotes from people about effectiveness.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Nov 26, 2015)

Between my rigs i run either bit defender or kapersky. Also scan with malware bytes and super antispyware from time to time on top of staying away from shady sites.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 26, 2015)

Kasperski and sometimes Malware bytes

I've used Kasperski for 10 years. IMO there is no better


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Nov 26, 2015)

These Years , PC issues is more Malware Related, Which 90% of antivirus will open the door to

I don't know why Antivirus Developers don't integrate a malware scanner.....
Add something like JRT Remover or adwcleaner to an antivirus


----------



## Jetster (Nov 26, 2015)

Kaspersy AV catches most malware before it gets in. Blocks the whole site


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 26, 2015)

I am just using MSE and one time a month scan of malwarebytes free.

and... I reformat my pc once a year

and I dont visit unknown sites.

if I need to visit unknown sites, just run live linux instead


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Nov 26, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Kaspersy AV catches most malware before it gets in. Blocks the whole site



Does'nt help with my clients


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 26, 2015)

I run nothing, and actually disable windows defender too.  People are amazed how low my infection rate is.  It's amazing what changing your browsing habits can accomplish.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 26, 2015)

I run Avast Internet Security on mine and fiance's rig (nope, don't mind paying), and Bitdefender Internet Security on the HTPC.  

I used to run Bitdefender Free on the HTPC, but recently found out the firewall I used was being completely EOL'd.  So, I upgraded to the all in one Bitdefender Internet Security and paid for it and am happy.

I'm very secure in my browsing habits, but that doesn't make me safe from drive by, and other things that just happen.

I'm smart about where I go in public and at what time, and always on the watch.  I lock my home.  Neither of those things secure me if someone decides they mean to do me harm.  Therefore I always carry additional security with me.  

It's the same on the internet.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 26, 2015)

Malwaruccibytes, and michaelsoft security essentials. *insert-substance* 
they have always served me right, and take up little CPU, and process space, so i like them fr those reasons as well as they're effectiveness.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2015)

Currently I just let Defender run on the pcs, even the wife's. She used to be the one getting into trouble but she's cleaned up her act (learned how not to be too silly/stupid while online), and we haven't had any issue in quite a while.



R-T-B said:


> It's amazing what changing your browsing habits can accomplish.



This is so very true.

It always amazes me that the people with the biggest virus/male are problems are the same people that always ask,_ "Where can I download free music and movies!?"  _


----------



## john_ (Nov 26, 2015)

Avira + Malwarebytes(free-manual search)


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 26, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I run nothing, and actually disable windows defender too.  People are amazed how low my infection rate is.  It's amazing what changing your browsing habits can accomplish.


Same, I haven't used an AV in years.   Although I keep Malwarebytes portable as a "just in case" option...


----------



## Ebo (Nov 26, 2015)

Am running F-scure total internet package. I have used it for years and it works.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 26, 2015)

manofthem said:


> It always amazes me that the people with the biggest virus/male are problems are the same people that always ask,_ "Where can I download free music and movies!?" _



I always find that the more browser extensions somebody has directly correlates with how much cack they may have picked up. It's gotten to the point that if I see a Yahoo toolbar on a person's IE browser I automatically run Malwarebytes.


----------



## revin (Nov 26, 2015)

Been using Comodo Internet Suite for many years with Malewarebytes, and their Anti-Exploit Premium, with Win Defender in background


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 26, 2015)

AVG + Malwarebytes Free over here.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 26, 2015)

Avira, SuperAntiSpyware, and Malwarebytes.  Have little hands in the house that like to venture from youtube.


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 26, 2015)

When I did residential break/fix work years ago whenever we got a  virus removal job you could just about guarantee the client had Limewire installed.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 26, 2015)

SnakeDoctor said:


> I don't know why Antivirus Developers don't integrate a malware scanner.....



Actually most do, especially the big names like Bitdefender, Kaspersky, AVG, Avast!, etc, and they have for years.  They are just still called antivirus programs (and probably always will be), but definately are antimalware as well.


----------



## SonicZap (Nov 26, 2015)

I used to run nothing (with safe browsing habits and keeping everything up-to-date) for 3 years without issues, so if you feel like your browsing habits are safe and you know how to keep things like PDF readers, Flash and Java updated, you could try it.

Currently I'm running a trial of Kaspersky Internet Security, and I'm pleased with it. It's effective according to reviews and I don't feel any performance impact, although I have to say that it's expensive. I downloaded it after I got annoyed by Windows Firewall settings - it was blocking one application and the settings were a mess, so I went lazy and just replaced it with something better.

Today my girlfriend also used my machine for some googling and managed to reach a malicious site that Kaspersky then blocked, so Kaspersky has proven to be actually useful too 

If you need a free option, I'd recommend to try Avira or Bitdefender Free, don't have personal experience with them though. Avast used to be good, but nowadays it throws annoying pop-ups on your face and its protection rate has got lower as well.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 26, 2015)

SonicZap said:


> Avast used to be good, but nowadays it throws annoying pop-ups on your face and its protection rate has got lower as well.



I can't speak for the free version and popups, but Avast Pro or Internet Security are very good and actually have protected me several times over the years. 

The problem with most review sites, is they will pit the free version of Avast! up against paid A/V like BIS or Kaspersky.  Hardly a good comparison for testing.

Free versions of all are adequate, but literally, you get what you pay for.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I always find that the more browser extensions somebody has directly correlates with how much cack they may have picked up. It's gotten to the point that if I see a Yahoo toolbar on a person's IE browser I automatically run Malwarebytes.



Aye, too true. I have cringed when I have seen added toolbars in one of my pcs, and it's always because someone dl'd and installed some crap that they didn't understand.


----------



## m0nt3 (Nov 26, 2015)

In Windows I have webroot (3 years free). It has actually been pretty good. During my time in PC repair, it was the only one I witness preventing the fake anti-virus programs from installing. Plus it is extremely small and no updating (cloud based). It weighs in around a 750KB install file and uses virtually no resources. For linux, well no


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 26, 2015)

Hardware firewall,hosts files,webroot,and common sense 2016 enterprise edition


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 26, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> common sense 2016 enterprise edition



I have heard that their are only a few people who are using it... 'cause it is difficult to obtain.

Vipre IS and Malwarebytes and other scanners at times... also, trying out/ testing others, off and on.


----------



## qubit (Nov 26, 2015)

I've run Kaspersky Internet Security since 2009 and had very few problems with it. Detection rates are very good too, according to the reviews.


----------



## Luka KLLP (Nov 26, 2015)

I use an anti-virus program I get with my internet provider, F-secure based I think


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 26, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> When I did residential break/fix work years ago whenever we got a  virus removal job you could just about guarantee the client had Limewire installed.



yep lol. I remember that time too.
Once in a while I see Frostwire etc.


I run some of my PCs naked with malwarebytes free
others have Symantec Endpoint Protection
and others with just ad block plus. ^_^

Vipre for clients

The biggest thing is browsing habits. You can avoid 99% of problems that way(and ad block).
No script is great too, but is a bit much for some people.


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 26, 2015)

I'd prefer to use Microsoft Security Essentials/Windows Defender due to its brilliant simplicity and non-intrusive nature, but it makes some of my folders load intolerably slow on Windows 8/8.1/10, so I run AVG Free Edition when I use those OSes.


----------



## erocker (Nov 26, 2015)

I haven't used anything on my home PC for close to 10 years.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Nov 26, 2015)

Avast free


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 26, 2015)

95Viper said:


> I have heard that their are only a few people who are using it... 'cause it is difficult to obtain.
> 
> Vipre IS and Malwarebytes and other scanners at times... also, trying out/ testing others, off and on.


Very! the license costs are killer sometimes but it's hella worth it


----------



## Jetster (Nov 26, 2015)

SnakeDoctor said:


> Does'nt help with my clients



Well if you open the door then its coming in.  90% of infections are self inflicted


----------



## taz420nj (Nov 26, 2015)

I just have MSE on mine, but I know how not to get infected.  I use ABP and a script blocker (NoScript or ScriptSafe, depending on the browser)..  I run ADWCleaner once a month or so just to make sure nothing snuck in, but I rarely see anything.  I've got most of my family trained not to click on things that say "YOUR COMPUTER IS INFECTED, CLICK HERE TO FIX" and all that crap, and to watch when installing things to make sure there are no opt-out installers..  But my customers are a different story..  Pretty much every computer that comes in my door has the same load of crapware..  Stacks of toolbars, every "PC Optimizer" ever known, iLivid, Sweetpacks, etc etc etc.  Some of them even have multiple antivirus running (a problem in itself, usually McAfee [opt-out from Adobe] and something else)..  It takes 5+ minutes to boot up and the desktop is riddled with notifications of tens of thousands of errors..  I haven't found a suite yet that can stop all that crap.  I have found that "Unchecky" is actually pretty decent at catching the opt-outs when coupled with Bitdefender Total.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 26, 2015)

All ways 2 but only have one booting with system.

Outpost Firewall  Security Suit and Malwarebytes.,



P4-630 said:


> I'm using windows defender/MSE with comodo firewall on my Win7/Win8.1/XP computers.
> *Never had a virus/malware in years*, so I just leave it the way it is.



Funny comment that is if you really think about it.  Due to the fact you saying you never had a virus for years could simply mean the programs used have failed to find one and in no way means you never had one .


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 26, 2015)

I use AVG but it's been bugging the hell out out me for the last few days. It keeps showing update popups 2-3 times a day. I'm thinking about switching.


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 27, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> I use AVG but it's been bugging the hell out out me for the last few days. It keeps showing update popups 2-3 times a day. I'm thinking about switching.


please do lol


----------



## Rhyseh (Nov 27, 2015)

I just use MSE for the most part.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Nov 27, 2015)

Primarily using Linux any more, but even in Windows I haven't used an Antivirus in over a decade.  Even the pc's I help people maintain haven't really had any problems in years.   I'm pretty sure koobface was the last virus/malware I pulled off someones laptop and that was at least three years ago.

Can Norton's qualify as a virus?  It is in my book.

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 27, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Well if you open the door then its coming in.  90% of infections are self inflicted


Which is why Firewalls are effectively useless against Trojans.    



Scrizz said:


> yep lol. I remember that time too.
> Once in a while I see Frostwire etc.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah ABP and NoScript is my recipie as well.......


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 27, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> Can Norton's qualify as a virus?  It is in my book.



Mine as well.  It wasn't always, but even on it's best day it was pretty borderline.


----------



## Ebo (Nov 27, 2015)

When i help friends that has problems with their browser acting "funny" with a lot of pop-ups, normally i take a look at their browser history. 
If its young boys or men, then they have like 30plus sites of p*rn then I allways think, "oh boy" this is going to take a long time to clean.

The reason I allways use f-scure is because its cloud based, it has a secure browser installment, it simply catches everything you trow at it, if it dosent, a copy will be sent to f-scure and within 1 hour your system is updated and its really easy to remove. Sometimes(rarely) it can provide a false positive, but that normally changes within 1 hour.
I dont have to make a scan, because if theres something duggy on your machine, the system will give you a notice that it has stopped that programme or expansion in starting up, thats when my own redlight goes off, and its time to do a little cleaning.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 27, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> Which is why Firewalls are effectively useless against Trojans.
> 
> Yeah ABP and NoScript is my recipie as well.......



A good firewall will scan the header at the very least these days to check if it's a known file.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 27, 2015)

Still liking Panda Cloud AV, it stays out of my way and when it wants to ever get in the way it tells me why and I can make exceptions (you know what I mean here) that do not cause a total fuck up of game installs.

Its very light weight too.

For browser, uBlock does a great job without being intrusive or asking me silly questions. It's 100% certainly better than AdBlock-related versions (AdBlock and AdBlocker are doing some shady business, avoid them now).

Tried Ghostery but that is just plain annoying. I stopped caring about Google data mining my shit.


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 27, 2015)

AsRock said:


> A good firewall will scan the header at the very least these days to check if it's a known file.


Headers only contain packet source/destination info. 
Internet Firewalls block  suspicious traffic, i.e port scans, DDOS attacks etc, but they won't stop a machine from being infected by malware.  Usually by the time you really need a firewall it's because the machine is already infected.


For packet analaysis u need a Packet Sniffer which is what some ISP's use... I don't think the average AVAST or AVG would have that capability... could be wrong, but I'd be surprised.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 27, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> Headers only contain packet source/destination info.
> Internet Firewalls block  suspicious traffic, i.e port scans, DDOS attacks etc, but they won't stop a machine from being infected by malware.  Usually by the time you really need a firewall it's because the machine is already infected.
> 
> 
> For packet analaysis u need a Packet Sniffer which is what some ISP's use... I don't think the average AVAST or AVG would have that capability... could be wrong, but I'd be surprised.



AVAST in the passed when i used to use it some years ago blocks  the download before the download even gets on your system.

I use Outpost SS for a reason which has daily updates for malware detection + a bunch of other things. And a good firewall will not automatically add the file as trusted it will check with a database and ask the user.

Although it's true for most firewalls but not ones like Outpost Pro.

Either way i do recommend using 2 malware programs just might want to not have them both running at the same time,


----------



## natr0n (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't use any antivirus. Haven't for years.

I use browser add ons which block malicious sites and such.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Nov 27, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> Which is why Firewalls are effectively useless against Trojans.
> 
> Yeah ABP and NoScript is my recipie as well.......



This above was my recipe as well.  I've always liked ABP,  I can't really mention a single negative other than having to untick the box about selective ads.  About six months ago, I switched to a combination of uBlock Orgin and Privacy Badger and I've been quite pleased with it.  Although...I'm leaning toward uBlock slowing down my browser vs. ABP.  So, I might switch back and try an ABP/Privacy Badger combo.  PB is good stuff....AFTER...it learns your browsing habits and you tweak it a little.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## taz420nj (Nov 27, 2015)

Vayra86 said:


> It's 100% certainly better than AdBlock-related versions (AdBlock and AdBlocker are doing some shady business, avoid them now).



Meh, I wouldn't exactly call the "non-intrusive ads" campaign shady..  It makes sense, and it is just a one time opt-out if you don't like it.


----------



## Silvertigo (Nov 27, 2015)

RandomSadness said:


> I have Defender disabled and only use Malwarebytes. I didn't have a virus/malware for years.



Same. Been running like this for 12 months never had a problem. (premium edition, realtime scanner running)

I manually download_ Windows Malicious Software _Removal Tool once a month, no detections so far.

That being said, maybe my PC is a BOT robot and I dont even know it


----------



## Finners (Nov 27, 2015)

Avast in Gaming mode, Never hear a thing from it. 

Dont know if thats a good thing or not haha


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 27, 2015)

AsRock said:


> All ways 2 but only have one booting with system.
> 
> Outpost Firewall  Security Suit and Malwarebytes.,
> 
> ...



Well I dont use torrents or any p2p, I dont browse dodgy websites, I dont open attachments in emails if I dont know the sender I dont use any toolbar and I'm using chrome with adblock plus. Chrome which in most cases blocks before it would load a malicious website. I have seen malware/virusses before on someone elses system and it mostly has some noticable impact on the system. Comodo firewall gives a popup when some new process wants to run and I just use common sense as most others do.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 27, 2015)

I run kaspersky and Malwarebytes on demand.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 27, 2015)

It's weird.  I've been doing IT Security forever now.  And still could care less about antivirus on my home pc.  On the other hand though i use a deep discovery inspector, in line with passthrough taps on both my ingress and egress pipes.  Also use a vmware hypervisor to house dns, domain server, and virtual router/gateway.  On top of it all i love opendns for it's malware dns blocking. 

So technically i found other ways to work it without having to install an agent lol.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 28, 2015)

taz420nj said:


> Meh, I wouldn't exactly call the "non-intrusive ads" campaign shady..  It makes sense, and it is just a one time opt-out if you don't like it.



Allow me to explain why it is shady business. You need to ask some critical questions to understand.

- Why would an Adblocker get into bed with commercial companies?
- What power does this give the creator of the Adblocker?

There is only ONE reason: money. The commercial parties would love to see Adblockers go away. Adblocker is commercialising the very thing that is their core business and reason for existence. This is not odd to you? The effect of this is very easy: commercial exploits will see an additional cost imposed on their ads and Adblocker is perpetrator, jury and judge at the same time. A lot of Adblock companies get bought in due time to make sure they go away, Adblock is just increasing the cost of its sale for the (near) future. These people are not here to protect your interests. They are here to make money.


----------



## taz420nj (Nov 28, 2015)

Isn't the reason for ANY company's existence to make money?

If ABP whitelisted ads from companies that paid them with no way to opt out, then yes, it's shady and defeats the purpose.  But that is not - and never has been the case.  It takes 1 second to opt out, and they tell you how right on the first run configuration page.

Lots of small, private sites/forums rely on ads to survive.  Lots of them use AdSense. If the ads are in fact non-intrusive, they don't bother me. They'll never get click revenue off me but I don't mind letting little text ads load for impressions.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 30, 2015)

I know i opened the thread and poll but i thought i better add my input
i run

malwarebytes
windowsdefender
adblockplus in chrome


thanks to all who have spent time adding and those who do add

have a


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2015)

I only use Defender. Have so since it was MSE and whatever it was before that...


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 30, 2015)

Webroot SecureAnywhere (paid version)  It has low, low overhead, super-fast scans, and good protection.

Spybot Search and Destroy

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware


----------



## droopyRO (Nov 30, 2015)

Bitdefender for the last 8 years.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm regularly testing security software, I'm a security tech freak and every single time I return to avast!. It has its problems like any program, but in general it's the best overall package. And it has the lowest performance hit from my experience.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 2, 2015)

Avira and malwarebytes and ccleaner and adblockplus here.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 2, 2015)

Use only the built in... I rarely do some scans... malwarebytes or avast then...(I hate Kaspersky) once a year maybe... never had anything... only false positives.

Well if you don't use torrent for warez, cracked games, shady scam sites with pr0n etc... it is pretty much hard to get one actually.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 2, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> Use only the built in... I rarely do some scans... malwarebytes or avast then...(I hate Kaspersky) once a year maybe... never had anything... only false positives.
> 
> Well if you don't use torrent for warez, cracked games, shady scam sites with pr0n etc... it is pretty much hard to get one actually.



Well if you cant use torrents or porn sites and other things without getting a virus or something else then your all doing it wrong lol


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 2, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> I'm regularly testing security software, I'm a security tech freak and every single time I return to avast!. It has its problems like any program, but in general it's the best overall package. And it has the lowest performance hit from my experience.




@RejZoR 

and your last detection was what? and when?


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 2, 2015)

No and No.
I let myself(option 3) check it..


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 2, 2015)

@The Foldinator

poll amended accordingly


me DOES NOT mean ME, it means me as in me and you, not ME as in ME.

I hope that clears that up.

When the appropriate Mod comes o/l i will ask them to alter the third option for further clarification as i am not able to edit my edit.

@bogmali
@Mussels


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 2, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @RejZoR
> 
> and your last detection was what? and when?



I don't remember, mostly bad scripts on webpages and blocked URL's. It was very long time since file was detected on my HDD.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Dec 2, 2015)

You guys are scary. MSE and Defender? They do nothing, literally. I hope you're not at a university network. They'll be sending you crap through the network (found a  pesky root kit delivered that method, university uses symantec LOL).

ESET (advanced heuristics enabled) for A/V. Malwarebytes and other stuff if necessary and Outpost for firewall.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 2, 2015)

i am surprised that most people use 3rd party AV. what are you guys doing online that you need double AV protection?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 2, 2015)

TheGuruStud said:


> You guys are scary. MSE and Defender? They do nothing, literally. I hope you're not at a university network. They'll be sending you crap through the network (found a  pesky root kit delivered that method, university uses symantec LOL).
> 
> ESET (advanced heuristics enabled) for A/V. Malwarebytes and other stuff if necessary and Outpost for firewall.



@TheGuruStud 

and your last detection was what? and when?


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 2, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> Well if you don't use torrent for warez, cracked games, shady scam sites with pr0n etc... it is pretty much hard to get one actually.



The number of tripple A top ranked sites that regulary get prawned by virus and malware  by third party ad slingers is beyond belief   not one week goes by with out news that so and so site has drive by malware on their site
so Mr @Ferrum Master your wrong   in case you missed that again Your WRONG


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 2, 2015)

Prawned, LOLOLhahah!



TheGuruStud said:


> You guys are scary. MSE and Defender? They do nothing, literally. I hope you're not at a university network. They'll be sending you crap through the network (found a  pesky root kit delivered that method, university uses symantec LOL).
> 
> ESET (advanced heuristics enabled) for A/V. Malwarebytes and other stuff if necessary and Outpost for firewall.


They do enough to keep me virus free for the last 4+ years....


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 2, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> The number of tripple A top ranked sites that regulary get prawned by virus and malware  by third party ad slingers is beyond belief   not one week goes by with out news that so and so site has drive by malware on their site
> so Mr@Ferrum Master your wrong   in case you missed that again Your WRONG



*you're. 
/troll mode off


----------



## AsRock (Dec 2, 2015)

TheGuruStud said:


> You guys are scary. MSE and Defender? They do nothing, literally. I hope you're not at a university network. They'll be sending you crap through the network (found a  pesky root kit delivered that method, university uses symantec LOL).
> 
> ESET (advanced heuristics enabled) for A/V. Malwarebytes and other stuff if necessary and Outpost for firewall.



Aah another who uses Outpost . I just killed Cortana with it, windows don't like it, but uck it and oddly it killed of the sport app too.

Folder lock for the kill HAHA




Easy Rhino said:


> i am surprised that most people use 3rd party AV. what are you guys doing online that you need double AV protection?



Missing a vital point, your on a tech forum.  go ask the same question on a none tech forum.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Dec 2, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @TheGuruStud
> 
> and your last detection was what? and when?



No idea. They won't even download. Eset will terminate the connection or Outpost says nice try if I run the file from an excluded location. I just get false positives from cracks if I forget to disable it. Nothing makes it through. I run bad stuff just to see what will happen (nothing lol).

It has been many, many years since I've had an actual infection.

I fix a lot of borked installs and it's possible, but very hard even for the idiots to get it infected after I fix em up (tons of public p2p and shady porn sites can do it, though). But, all I do is update the security software and scan, then it's fixed.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 2, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Missing a vital point, your on a tech forum.  go ask the same question on a none tech forum.



Since this is a tech forum I expect less people to use a 3rd party AV. Having a second AV running is more of a security risk since now you have two routes of attack.  Just look at Kaspersky. Others like malwarebytes are just as prone and it will happen to them one day. Also, you have no idea what kind of info those AV programs are sending back to the vendors. Be very wary!


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 2, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> Since this is a tech forum I expect less people to use a 3rd party AV. Having a second AV running is more of a security risk since now you have two routes of attack.  Just look at Kaspersky. Others like malwarebytes are just as prone and it will happen to them one day. Also, you have no idea what kind of info those AV programs are sending back to the vendors. Be very wary!



A third party AV does not mean that it is also the second AV on the system. I only run Panda for my AV needs, and it does several things better than MSE. Especially the cloud based live detection is something I fancy.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 2, 2015)

I'll get my tin hat then


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 2, 2015)

I use W10 windows defender and malwarebytes just for peace of mind. Granted windows defender is constantly updating the definitions I just feel safe....er plus After reading what's the best W10 AV programs out there windows defender didn't catch all compared to other AV programs out there.

So defender and mwb together works well so far


----------



## TheGuruStud (Dec 2, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Aah another who uses Outpost . I just killed Cortana with it, windows don't like it, but uck it and oddly it killed of the sport app too.
> 
> Folder lock for the kill HAHA



They finally release a new ver for win10? They're so slow at updating and never seem to fix bugs. I have to reinstall every so often b/c the checkbox to remember the option (allow/deny) disappears LOL (just goes to the basic allow/deny window)


----------



## AsRock (Dec 2, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> Since this is a tech forum I expect less people to use a 3rd party AV. Having a second AV running is more of a security risk since now you have two routes of attack.  Just look at Kaspersky. Others like malwarebytes are just as prone and it will happen to them one day. Also, you have no idea what kind of info those AV programs are sending back to the vendors. Be very wary!



A lot don't trust MS to begin with, their is truth in what your saying but i don't trust windows firewall and by the looks of it i never will.



TheGuruStud said:


> They finally release a new ver for win10? They're so slow at updating and never seem to fix bugs. I have to reinstall every so often b/c the checkbox to remember the option (allow/deny) disappears LOL (just goes to the basic allow/deny window)



Yeah they sorted it out back in november ( oops i guess it was mid september ), i running Win10 ( v9.2 ) latest update and it's been rock solid.

In fact they just released 9.3 yesterday.

History of changes: Outpost Security Suite Pro


KB ID: 1000305


Added: 30-10-2014


Last updated: 01-12-2015
View products that this article applies to.
Outpost Security Suite Pro 8.0
Outpost Security Suite Pro 8.1
Outpost Security Suite Pro 2007
Outpost Security Suite Pro 2008
Outpost Security Suite Pro 2009
Outpost Security Suite Pro 7.0 - 7.6
Outpost Security Suite Pro 8.1.1
Outpost Security Suite Pro 8.1.2
Outpost Security Suite Pro 9.0
Outpost Security Suite Pro 9.1
*Outpost Security Suite Pro 9.3.4934.708.2079*
*Release date: December 1, 2015*
*The following improvements have been made:*

Digital signatures verification logic is improved
Significant optimization of product start process is performed. Product start time is reduced in several times, system responsiveness during boot up and product updates download is improved
*The following issues have been fixed:*

Issue with network operations driver start during installation on Windows 10 is fixed
Issue with descriptor leak during product operation is fixed
Issue with installation on systems with CPU lacking SSE2 support is fixed
Inability to update version 9.1 with specified configuration password is fixed
Issue with database update infinite loop during installation over version 9.1 with import of configuration with specific time for updates check is fixed
Setup wizard operation logic on systems with installed ESET Antivirus is improved
Issue with display of some processes in File and Registry Monitor on 64-bit platforms is fixed
*Outpost Security Suite Pro 9.2.4859.708.2041*
*Release date: September 14, 2015*
*The following improvements have been made:*

Windows 10 support
Installation on a clean system with no need to reboot
Optimized performance of the application rating process
*The following issues have been fixed:*

Eliminated system lags during application rating process previously revealed by several applications
Fixed an occasional service crash after quitting the hybernation mode
Fixed an issue of applying exceptions while the antivirus operates with network resources
Eliminated an occasional BSOD when attempting to deactivate specific types of malware
Fixed an occasional service crash when attempting to deactivate specific types of malware
Fixed an issue of protection components management in the main window
Fixed an issue of detecting malware objects during context scanning
Fixed display of base update time in the main window
Fixed an issue of occasional control channel overflow in the driver when downloading torrents.
EDIT: http://www.agnitum.com/support/kb/article.php?id=1000305&lang=en


----------



## cdawall (Dec 2, 2015)

I have no antivirus at all. If I get a virus I just reinstall windows from my backup drive that sits disconnected.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 2, 2015)

I do but i have a Suite of anti crapware tools and even CCleaner to keep this rig running at tip top shape


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2015)

Vayra86 said:


> A third party AV does not mean that it is also the second AV on the system. I only run Panda for my AV needs, and it does several things better than MSE. Especially the cloud based live detection is something I fancy.



Correct.  A 3rd Party AV turns off the Windows in house AV (Defender).  

@Easy Rhino Drive-by's at regular sites you consider safe are always a possibility.  It's not just people who visit dodgy download sites or who surf pr0n who get malware.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 2, 2015)

MSE and the odd run of Malwarebyte


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 2, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> Prawned, LOLOLhahah!


Thanks at least that showed you read the post 



rtwjunkie said:


> @Easy Rhino Drive-by's at regular sites you consider safe are always a possibility. It's not just people who visit dodgy download sites or who surf pr0n who get malware.



wrong person on this occasion   try @Ferrum Master   ( in your forthcoming edit ....)
Rhino's are an endangered Species  you got to have a hunting permit to go after them 
He said


Ferrum Master said:


> Well if you don't use torrent for warez, cracked games, shady scam sites with pr0n etc... it is pretty much hard to get one actually.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2015)

Actually, I was referring to this portion of his question:



Easy Rhino said:


> what are you guys doing online



which implied the fault is on the user's habits.  No edit necessary.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 2, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> which implied the fault is on the user's habits. No edit necessary.


 You have the appropriate Hunting Permit sir and is it an open Season hunting permit?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> You have the appropriate Hunting Permit sir and is it an open Season hunting permit?



No, I disagree with hunting rhinos. Just pointing out a discrepancy. All is cool!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 2, 2015)

AsRock said:


> A lot don't trust MS to begin with, their is truth in what your saying but i don't trust windows firewall and by the looks of it i never will.



If people do not trust MS then they probably should not be using their operating system...



rtwjunkie said:


> Drive-by's at regular sites you consider safe are always a possibility.  It's not just people who visit dodgy download sites or who surf pr0n who get malware.






rtwjunkie said:


> which implied the fault is on the user's habits.  No edit necessary.



having 1 AV is enough. i guess if you want to use a 3rd party AV for its feature set then that makes sense since it turns off MSE. However, using any other AV other than MSE for the sake of security is bad because MSE is inherently better at detecting and fixing threats.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 2, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> If people do not trust MS then they probably should not be using their operating system...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe they don't have a option, i know most gamer's don't.


----------



## Jborg (Dec 2, 2015)

I believe I only have the Windows Defender activated along with the free version of adblock... I feel like adblock does the most work of preventing anything... Just keep browsing habits clean, and double check what you are clicking before you click (Adblock helps this a lot)

Honestly I always felt like I would get viruses / problems faster with HAVING a program installed lol.

I even have a free year of McAfee sitting here, but really have no reason to install it.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 2, 2015)

Jborg said:


> I believe I only have the Windows Defender activated along with the free version of adblock... I feel like adblock does the most work of preventing anything... Just keep browsing habits clean, and double check what you are clicking before you click (Adblock helps this a lot)
> 
> Honestly I always felt like I would get viruses / problems faster with HAVING a program installed lol.
> 
> I even have a free year of McAfee sitting here, but really have no reason to install it.



McAfee is a virus lmao, Comcast used to offer it and it was bad then and it's bad now. Norton is just as bad these days.


----------



## Jborg (Dec 2, 2015)

AsRock said:


> McAfee is a virus lmao, Comcast used to offer it and it was bad then and it's bad now. Norton is just as bad these days.



I have a cousin who works for McAfeee lol... He gave me like 4-5 free subscriptions

But yeah, I don't doubt it... Goes right along with what I said, I seem to get more viruses with any kind of "Anti Virus" installed lol.


----------

